# Touch up set from Audi



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

So I have a few stone chips and I got a touch up set from Audi in the right colour - phantom black.

However it comes with no instructions whatsoever!

It has 2 bottles - base coat and clear coat.

Presumably I just clean the area, let it dry then apply base coat followed by clear coat?

Anyone done this before and can provide a bit of guidance?

Cheers!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Alex, Clean chip thoroughly to remove any polish etc, apply a small amount at a time using a cocktail stick or similar leave to dry thoroughly, before applying more. The idea is to slowly build up the layers to the original level. 
It will always show, but probably better than a chip, which may eventually corrode.
Hoggy.


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Alex, Clean chip thoroughly to remove any polish etc, apply a small amount at a time using a cocktail stick or similar leave to dry thoroughly, before applying more. The idea is to slowly build up the layers to the original level.
> It will always show, but probably better than a chip, which may eventually corrode.
> Hoggy.


Thanks - got it! Do I do that with the base coat? And once level - clear coat?


----------



## flappas (May 15, 2013)

alexp said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Alex, Clean chip thoroughly to remove any polish etc, apply a small amount at a time using a cocktail stick or similar leave to dry thoroughly, before applying more. The idea is to slowly build up the layers to the original level.
> ...


Yes build it up with base coat then finish with the clear


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

flappas said:


> alexp said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


Ok thanks very much!


----------

